
Ask HN: eInk Word Processor - ilmucio
More then a year ago I asked on on the vim reddit channel https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;vim&#x2F;comments&#x2F;ac557i&#x2F;vim_machine&#x2F; about the possibility of concive a specialized editing device on witch program like vim and emacs would be the main process....since then I did not see any product with such characteristic and aim and so I wonder if there are enough interest to push someone with the skill to run crowdfund campaign on it
======
em10fan
eInk would be a poor choice, the flash caused by updating the screen, every
time you type a character, would be extremely fatiguing.

This refresh would be very very slow on a decent size screen which would lead
to a very noticable typing lag.

I imagine it would also cause rapid wear of the screen, too.

In the few cases of EInk screens being used for signage, they avoid having
things like clocks on there, for that reason, and they structure the display
so its actually built of many different panels, which can be refreshed
individually.

~~~
ilmucio
Thanks your for your feedback, I I can see that such device would not replace
a normal screen ... but still I think even the writing experience of ereader
is ok for me to alternated after a few hour working on a emitting light
monitor. I see it as a complementary device not a substitute.

